# rust issues



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

i have had my 2012 chevy cruze since november and am noticing some rust on some of the under body parts such as the drive axles brakes (which is normal), parts of the alloy wheels and various other parts. just wondering if anyone has done anything to prevent, or treat these rust issues any help would be great because i want to keep my cruze running and looking good for a long time :th_coolio:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

emmaiden2005 said:


> i have had my 2012 chevy cruze since november and am noticing some rust on some of the under body parts such as the drive axles brakes (which is normal), parts of the alloy wheels and various other parts. just wondering if anyone has done anything to prevent, or treat these rust issues any help would be great because i want to keep my cruze running and looking good for a long time :th_coolio:


Aluminum wheels don't rust. If you have anything on there, its either rusted brake pad material, or dirt. 

You won't be able to do a whole lot to keep from some bare metal parts from rusting, but the car does have a corrosion warranty that should prevent any significant rust from popping up.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Aluminum wheels don't rust. If you have anything on there, its either rusted brake pad material, or dirt.
> 
> You won't be able to do a whole lot to keep from some bare metal parts from rusting, but the car does have a corrosion warranty that should prevent any significant rust from popping up.


This


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

how long is that warranty good for?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Drive axles rusting on the shaft is not a big issue. It's happened before with every other car I've owned. Brake rotors rusting is normal.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

OK brother here is some help 
wash your car more often winter brings on new issues with metal midwest uses salt so rinse undereeath body often
for added protection puchase a gallon of WD 40 or comperable lubricant spray all metals you can underneath 
this will put a film over parts and helps protect metals from corrosive salts and such welcome to the rust belt


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I used Fluid Film on the Fit for the previous two winters. The Cruze got the same treatment before this winter. I removed every single underbody panel I could, and sprayed Fluid Film over the body panels. I got inside the door and trunk seams, too. Anywhere there was a gap got Fluid Filmed. I used 80 fluid ounces of it on each car. It's still there 4 months later.


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

brian v said:


> OK brother here is some help
> wash your car more often winter brings on new issues with metal midwest uses salt so rinse undereeath body often
> for added protection puchase a gallon of WD 40 or comperable lubricant spray all metals you can underneath
> this will put a film over parts and helps protect metals from corrosive salts and such welcome to the rust belt





sciphi said:


> I used Fluid Film on the Fit for the previous two winters. The Cruze got the same treatment before this winter. I removed every single underbody panel I could, and sprayed Fluid Film over the body panels. I got inside the door and trunk seams, too. Anywhere there was a gap got Fluid Filmed. I used 80 fluid ounces of it on each car. It's still there 4 months later.


thanks guys that is just the kind of answers i was looking for ... was going to look into zeebart maybe even tarring it but this sounds easier and more cost effective


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Fluid Film is something that needs to be applied every year. 12 cans is about $90 shipped. A Cruze will take 4 cans. So it's about $30 a year and a few hours of time to DIY it. If you have an air compressor, I'd get the application gun they sell, a gallon of FF, and use that for years.


----------

